# Hi.



## Ian_F (7/11/16)

Usual story, more than two decades of smoking and decided to kick the habit.

Got myself an Istick pico with the melo3 mini 2ml tank, and have been happily vaping since then. 

Keen to learn a little more about this weird slightly even more socially unacceptable habit.

Flavour is everything to me, and I can't get enough of trying new flavours out.

Sharp

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boxerulez (7/11/16)

f&martenengo Ian_F? Welcome in any event.


----------



## Ian_F (7/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> f&martenengo Ian_F? Welcome in any event.





Please  

I'm the real Ian_F


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (7/11/16)

Welcome Ian, congrats on kicking the stinkies.


----------



## Ian_F (7/11/16)

Strontium said:


> Welcome Ian, congrats on kicking the stinkies.





Shot! And hell yeah. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (7/11/16)

Welcome Ian! First things first you are going to have to follow the serpent mini 25 thread. The fomo will have you building coils in no time and the serpent makes the flavours explode! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ian_F (7/11/16)

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Welcome Ian! First things first you are going to have to follow the serpent mini 25 thread. The fomo will have you building coils in no time and the serpent makes the flavours explode!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hmmmmm... off to the local Vape store this very weekend to find something to tingle the taste
Buds....


Serpent what what shall be looked at !

Shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (7/11/16)

Most welcome to the forum @Ian_F. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge accomplishment for sure. Lots of flavour recommendations to be found around here. Check out this thread, for example. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ian_F (7/11/16)

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Ian_F. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge accomplishment for sure. Lots of flavour recommendations to be found around here. Check out this thread, for example. Happy vaping.





Hi Andre! Thanks! Yes, kicking the habit was awesome!

I shall definitely head on down to that thread and see what all the fuss is about. 

Thanks for the recommendation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

